# LARP, Central NY



## Hatrel (Sep 16, 2004)

Ladies and Gentlemen, I am Proud to announce The Kingdoms of Novitas October Event.  

October 1-3, 2004 at the Vanderkamp Center in Cleveland, NY, the members of the Mohawk Valley Gaming Club will be hosting the newest LARP in Central NY.  Come and join Good Ol' Farmer Ignatius or the Snow Goblin Slaver in the town of Pinedale.  Rest your feet at the Steak and Peas like THESE fine adventurers.  Join the Fight for the defense of the town against the most unsavory of characters.

If you have any questions, visit the KoN site and download the Improved Character Sheet and the Rulebook or post in the LARP Thread at http://www.mvgc.net.


----------



## Hatrel (Oct 24, 2004)

Greetings to all!!!

The next Kingdoms of Novitas event is coming soon.  November 5-7, at The Vanderkamp Center in Cleveland, NY.  Our last event was a great success with 4 new players and some awesome undead action.

A recap of recent events:

A map was found that appeared to lead to a forge of the Craftsman.  Eager to see what may lie there, the companions went off into the dark.  After a meeting with a hungry ogre, a battle with some skeletons, an ambush by orcs, and a long walk in the woods, the companions came to a ring of fire and a glowing skull.  Here they were under constant attack by undead, the skull told them to wound themselves to find the forge.  The companions did this, and were transported to a misty realm, thought to be another dimension.  There was a building in the distance.  Inside was a Ghost!!  He was the keeper of the forge and told the companions to return to the circle of fire.  There they would find ore that will allow him to create a weapon to fight the evils of He Who must not be Named.  When they returned to the fire, a creature stood, waiting for the companions.  It was large, man-shaped, and made of metal.  It was an Iron Golem.  At his feet were several pieces of silvery ore.  The companions knew that this was what they had come for, but were afraid of this creature that was known for being very difficult to defeat.  It was done, however, and the party returned the ore to the ghost.  After some time, he gave to them, an axe made of Silver.  A great gift for fighting the evils of He Who Dwells in and in Made of Darkness.  After returning to their own dimension the same way that they arrived, and another battle with undead in which the Silver axe showed what it was made of, the companions returned to the warm lights of the Steak and Peas.

Orcs and an Ogre were seen near the Steak and Peas.  A battle commenced and most of the orcs were taken down quickly.  The Ogre went next.  One lone orc remained.  He was nearly as big as an Ogre.  After seeing his leader killed, he went into a wild battlelust and drove the heroes before him like sheep.  Eventually, he was taken down, but it was quite comical to watch.   

The companions of Pinedale fended off an attack by a Fire Elemental that was summoned by the Blue Wizard.  Luckily, a sword with the power of Water had been found earlier that day in the hands of an Ogre.  However, the Wizard escaped once again...

Some of you may remember hearing about the Infamous Jack Lightfingers.  We he has paid for his crimes with his life.  The Heroes attacked his camp and retrieved the rings that had been stolen from the Gravespawn.  The party went to the graveyard and returned the rings.  another deed done by the Heroes of Pinedale.

Some news from Pinedale...

There have been reports of a dark and fearsome beast prowling the swamp outside of town.  The sightings vary, so there is no reliable description of the creature.  Travelers should be wary.

Saturday evening, Ato, the innkeeper of the Steak and Peas is hosting a Tarok Game.  There will be prizes for the top players and all participants will eat and drink for free that evening. (The game is a variant of Texas Hold 'em using Tarot cards and a few special rules.  Watch the MVGC forums for the rules coming soon).

With Jack Lightfinger's Band of bandits finally disbursed, the roads have been much safer.  However, Snow Goblins, Orcs and other creatures still live out in the woods.  Caution is suggested.

Watch this post for further information as it becomes available.


----------

